# Cabinet - NZXT



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

I need a Cabinet

I am Stuck Between 

NZXT Phantom 410
Or
NZXT Phantom

Price Difference should be around 1k to 1.5k

I am inclined towards Phantom 410 more

ANOTHER PROBLEM i am Facing is: AVAILABILITY
1.Cant Find any other color other than Black or White (i wanted one of those mixed colours)
2.Locally Only MD Computers has it - but only Black
3.Phantom (NOT 410) is practically out of stock everywhere

Questions:
1.Do You know any place other than Vedant or MD in Kolkata that sell NZXT Phantom 410
Any other Shops that i should check !

2.What /Where is the Cabinet sold for the least PRICE ?

If you find any please Post


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

Go with NZXT Phantom 240 @ 5930 Link-NZXT CABINET PHANTOM 240 WHITE (CA-PH240-W1 - CA-PH240-W1 - )

NZXT Phantom 410 @ 8000 Link-Buy NZXT Phantom 410 Cabinet online in Nagpur India


----------



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

First one is Phantom 240
I like the 410 more

2nd one is 8000 
Isnt there any 410 listed cheaper than that ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2014)

in this price range corsair carbide series is hard to beat.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ironman said:


> First one is Phantom 240
> I like the 410 more
> 
> 2nd one is 8000
> Isnt there any 410 listed cheaper than that ?



Sorry everywhere Phantom 410 is put of stock.Better to go with Phantom 240.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> in this price range corsair carbide series is hard to beat.



I like the NZXT looks
Carbide is very Cliche Cabinet

Still Which Model Are you talking about ?
400R or 500R ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2014)

any model except 200R in the series.I know it has plain looks but functionality wise this series is one of the best.Have you seen the new carbide spec series or coolermaster HAF(if unconventional looks is your preference)?


----------



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes i have seen them , but i really like the sexy design of nzxt
but HAF 912 is my backup plan if cant get a nzxt


----------



## sniperz1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ironman said:


> First one is Phantom 240
> I like the 410 more
> 
> 2nd one is 8000
> Isnt there any 410 listed cheaper than that ?


403 Forbidden

NZXT Phantom 410 @ 6k


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 15, 2014)

Get it from PrimeABGB.com. The black one is available there for 6k. I had purchased mine from the same site back in January and they delivered within 2 days via Fedex.


----------

